# Watering The Bees



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

there is one guy in our club that uses this method to community feed sugar syrup in the fall.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

shughes said:


> there is one guy in our club that uses this method to community feed sugar syrup in the fall.


You got me thinking about this...


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That surely beats a lot of walking here and there, when your hives are in multiple locations. Also, near the end of the summer season, discount stores will mark down those unsold rolls of piping and fittings....Not that I am lazy, but my legs do have a few age-induced miles on them.. I do make at least one complete trip around to check them all every day.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

They seem to love them quite a bit. Now that its been a week or so.

My real irrigation stuff just came in so I am thinking about dedicating the short 25ft roll of soaker hose to bees permanently. Its a gravity feed line that bleeds off about .10 gal per hour, so its not sucking away from any resources really. At some point my spring crops will be harvested and I will start building a permanent hoop house for season extension and transplant growing.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

cool idear


----------

